# Rescue Intervention



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I guess what I just did was a "rescue intervention", if there's another name for this, someone let me know. Anyway, since Tanner is with me at work all day, I get into all kinds of conversations with people about dogs. Was talking with a co-worker last week who told me her neighbor had abandoned a min poodle, so the little dog came over to my coworkers house and she had been feeding him for the last 4 months. This poodle is 10 months old, so he was 6 months old when the owner left him...left him in the South Carolina HEAT! At least he was being fed. As you would expect, I went into orbit and said bring the baby to me. This little 16 pound poodle had not been washed, brushed, groomed in any way in 4 months, maybe longer. What a mess, he was so matted and smelled so bad. I had to keep him in the kitchen the last 2 nites, but I guess that's an improvement over sleeping on the ground! In the meantime, I called a rescue org and they picked him up today. What a sweet, loving little boy this is, he will make someone such a nice pet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That's what it was!







Bless you!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

That poor baby







But




























to you for intervening!!!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to help a dog in need.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh thank you so much for doing the right thing!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Way to go!! Good for you!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You SO




























!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You are a kind and wonderful person to do this. Why hadn't anyone reported the poor dog or taken him to SPCA? Poor little baby!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> You are a kind and wonderful person to do this. Why hadn't anyone reported the poor dog or taken him to SPCA? Poor little baby![/B]


I think they live out in the country (like I don't!), so I doubt if anyone even saw the little dog except the neighbor. It's probably a good thing he wasn't taken to the local animal shelter... The rescue people who came to get him Friday were so nice and so caring, they felt like they would be able to find him a good home. My husband was surprised I didn't want to keep him, he was a good obedient loving dog, just wanted pets, so sweet, and I thought about it. But we are in the process of adopting another IG so my current IG, Baxter, will have someone to run with. That will make 4 dogs. And Tanner is going to the surgery specialist on Wednesday and I hope we are able to schedule a liver biopsy and get him neutered...lots going on.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Update on rescued poodle. Got some pics from the people today, this little dog actually looks like a poodle now, he has been washed and clipped and dematted, soon he will be neutered. His left ear was real sensitive, come to find out, he had a giant tick on it and had to get the vet to take it out. I am so glad he is clean and safe now.


----------

